# Switching to raw, don't over complicate it



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Because I've had a few emails and pm's, I thought I'd just put it in one thread to hopefully stop all the worrying and running around pulling hair out. 

Step number one, locate a source for chicken carcasses, buy a few in and switch one of their meals, about four times per week, over the course of a month. Avoid drumsticks and thighs, or the breast meat, carcasses and wings are the right nutritional ratio. 

Step number two, whilst going through the getting used to chicken stage, ensure you have enough freezer space for your dog(s), and, assuming they've done well with the chicken, start them on a simple diet of green tripe for breakfast, and chicken for the afternoon/evening meal. Again, give them a few weeks on this diet to ensure they're coping with the bones fine. 

Step number three, start adding new protein sources slowly, give 48 hours inbetween new proteins, even if using the same one twice, to make sure there are no adverse reactions. 

Also, while you're sorting out your freezers etc, and sorting out suppliers, have a read round, I use blended veggies and currently mince them in with offal and fish, although I have cooked offal in the past prior to me buying my own mincer. There are different ways to feed raw, all obviously include the raw meat and bones, some use prey model, so feathers, fur, everything. The raw diet I use is based on that developed by Ian Billinghurst. 

Some people switch over much more quickly, and I think if you're experienced and know what you're doing, you can gauge a dog's reaction possibly a bit better, but for me, it's always best to urge caution and to take things slowly to ensure your dog comes to no harm. 

Hope that makes sense, I'm sure other raw feeders will add what they do but that sort of slow switch over has worked for the people I've helped in the past.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

thank you for this i have also printed this off too wished you lived nearer me lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> thank you for this i have also printed this off too wished you lived nearer me lol


You've got my phone number, if you need to give me a ring I don't mind. I'm usually at the pub on a Friday night, and have a lot of shift work Sat nights, so Sunday evenings, or weekday evenings are a good time to catch me if you have any worries or niggles you want to ask about.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You've got my phone number, if you need to give me a ring I don't mind. I'm usually at the pub on a Friday night, and have a lot of shift work Sat nights, so Sunday evenings, or weekday evenings are a good time to catch me if you have any worries or niggles you want to ask about.


thank you so much that really is nice of you and i do really appreciate it

enjoy the pub


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been thinking about feeding my dog raw for the past couple of weeks and I'm reading as much as I can (whilst trying not to feel too overwhelmed!) one side of raw feeding that I'd really like to know about is how people prepare and serve the food whilst reducing the risk of salmonella.

This is the only thing that's really holding me back, I still live at home and have discussed raw feeding with my parents, they are hesitant but are ok with it as long as I buy my own fridge freezer to store everything in. I'm more than happy with this but what else should I be thinking about? Should I buy a special mat/bowl or get some towels that can be thoroughly washed after each meal? will a simple anti-bacterial household spray be enough to clean the work surfaces?

Also I'm quite confused about the risk of my dog "spreading" salmonella either through her shedding (has this actually been proven to be a risk?) or simply by it being around her mouth. I have read that you should use an anti-bacterial pet wipe on your dogs mouth after each meal but that doesn't seem right somehow 

I know common sense should prevail and these sound like daft questions but I just don't want my family or my dog, or anyone else's for that matter to become ill  I'd love to hear how best to prepare raw food safely and if anyone uses certain equipment to keep things clean and tidy.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lovely post. Also pleased you encourage tripe ASAP. As you do is exactly as I would do.

*Comfycavy*

All mine have is a freezer. They all eat outside or out of their bowls (I don't do raw bones on the carpet and if it went on the floor I would anti bac mop the floor after, but they don't). So no towels or blankets here.

My small rescue dog has long ear and head hair which goes in her food. I tie it back before she eats (its not yet long enough to hang off her face) and she is terrible for face planting and getting food right down her chin. I have some pet eye wipes and her eyes are always a bit teary by dinner time, so I do her eyes and mouth at the same time with that.

Your salmonella queries are not ones I can answer re shedding, but a dog's digestive tract is short and acidic, that is, for salmonella to survive in there the dog would have to have a digestive system which is severely under-functioning, so to speak. *Some* sources also say dog saliva has antibacterial properties.

I have OCD and am a contamination/germ freak a lot of the time. Small dog will hold bones on her legs and I will wipe them down before she comes in, but my big dogs don't do touching things with their paws usually. My dogs eat out rain or shine and are more than happy to do so.

There have been pet food recalls due to salmonella. Due to the nature of kibble, it spends a longer amount of time in the dog's digestive system to be broken down. Therefore, if salmonella is present, it lingers in the same part of the digestive tract for much longer and is more likely to be of an issue. Salmonella is not just in raw food or dog food by any means, but in a lot of other places too.


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it ok to feed raw every now and again as a treat, say a chicken wing a week or a bit of lambs liver mixed with kibble?

Also can you feed tinned salmon? We seem to have some in the cupboard but nobody likes it in our house so don't know where that come from


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

My issue with Tess was she went off raw when she was teething and refused to eat bones or anything bigger than an inch and would try to bury it, she's on wainwrights grain free trays at the minute and seems to enjoy them, well she eats them 

I have been giving her the odd chicken neck and things but was wondering if i can give her WW in the morning and raw in the evening? 

I dont have much time in the morning to feed her raw if all she wants to do is bury it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

paulbeeston said:


> Is it ok to feed raw every now and again as a treat, say a chicken wing a week or a bit of lambs liver mixed with kibble?
> 
> Also can you feed tinned salmon? We seem to have some in the cupboard but nobody likes it in our house so don't know where that come from


Yes to now and again.

Re liver, its VERY rich and can cause the runs quite easily. Most people give a thumbnail bit then a bit more a few days/week later etc to build up the tolerance to it.

I don't personally feed kibble and raw together but some people do. One of mine's digestion gets upset if he has much dry kibble and raw even on the same day, so I tend to keep them separate for him. My other two I don't think would be bothered by it though, and he copes with kibble as treats on walks.

Tinned salmon is also a yes. Only thing is, I wouldn't give it if its in brine. You can also make salmon cake and cut it up into treats and freeze some. Mine loveeeeee salmon cake 



bella2013 said:


> My issue with Tess was she went off raw when she was teething and refused to eat bones or anything bigger than an inch and would try to bury it, she's on wainwrights grain free trays at the minute and seems to enjoy them, well she eats them
> 
> I have been giving her the odd chicken neck and things but was wondering if i can give her WW in the morning and raw in the evening?
> 
> I dont have much time in the morning to feed her raw if all she wants to do is bury it


WW morning and raw in the evening is fine. If you end up doing it full time I'd make sure you give her bits of liver/tripe/other secreting organ though as she would only be getting the range of vits etc guaranteed in her morning meal, so 1/2 complete if that makes sense (not that I think 'complete' is necessarily accurate on a dog food packet, I think it could vary significantly and still be OK for some dogs!).


----------



## paulbeeston (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you! I didnt want to be doing her any harm 

She was on raw full time for about three months, from when we got her, but then started teething and just tried to bury everything, she still has the odd bone, i've been testing her to see if she's past the burying stage and she seems to be. 

i hope we can get back to feeding raw full time as i still have freezer full of food for her!


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

I feed raw and kibble.

The raw I feed comes from the butchers and is "pre-minced", but includes bone and organ meat. This makes it easy to give in a bowl, and also means I can mix a small amount of kibble if I wish. His bowl is washed after every meal, whether it's raw or kibble or mixed.

I also feed Turkey necks and beef trachea. Blue does eat these on the rug, which is steam cleaned afterwards by my OH (bless her).

I wouldn't worry too much, but if there are concerns, then feeding outside is always an option.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the replies!  they're very much appreciated. Our kitchen floor is tiled and we have a steam mop to clean up any mud or dirt bought in from the garden, I am thinking I could perhaps steam clean the floor area where she eats, after her meals? (goodness you can tell I'm worried can't you!) 

I was discussing raw feeding with a friend and she was horrified at the thought of her dog catching salmonella. I must admit i am concerned about the potential of making other dogs ill, especially if they are under the weather, although I completely take on board that salmonella can come from a variety of other sources. I can imagine a "you made my dog ill with that raw meat!" remark even if it wasn't anything to do with us. I'd be interested to hear what the reaction has been when you have informed other people or owners that your dogs eat raw meat as their diet?

*phew* I am trying to enjoy learning about raw feeding but I must get these worries out of the way!


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Your dog is unlikely to have any ill effects from raw, maybe the slight runs to start with, but you can help them by giving them natural yoghurt or a primo biotic drink.

As mentioned earlier, a dogs stomach is A LOT more acidic than a humans, and will tolerate a lot of bacteria we cannot. 

I think that you'll be fine.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, have been to the pub, Friday night ritual!

Disinfectant, I don't really worry too much, I do spray round after they've eaten, and usually whip the hoover round if there's any bits left lying around, but I've not had a problem in all the time I've been raw feeding them. As far as I'm aware, salmonella is present on processed food and some treats such as raw hide as well.

Occasional bones, yes, but make sure they are used to them, if it's something like a marrow bone, please supervise and only give them limited access so they don't get bunged up with bone. It might be a better idea to get some raw minced stuff, and stuff a kong toy, freeze it, and let them have a go at that if you want something that lasts a while and they're not used to dealing with raw bones.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Frenchwood said:


> Your dog is unlikely to have any ill effects from raw, maybe the slight runs to start with, but you can help them by giving them natural yoghurt or a primo biotic drink.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, a dogs stomach is A LOT more acidic than a humans, and will tolerate a lot of bacteria we cannot.
> 
> I think that you'll be fine.


Thank you  I think once we get started I won't be panicking so much. It will be small steps for us at first but it will be wonderful to see her truly enjoying her food and making proper use of those big ol' teeth!


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry, have been to the pub, Friday night ritual!
> 
> Disinfectant, I don't really worry too much, I do spray round after they've eaten, and usually whip the hoover round if there's any bits left lying around, but I've not had a problem in all the time I've been raw feeding them. As far as I'm aware, salmonella is present on processed food and some treats such as raw hide as well.
> 
> Occasional bones, yes, but make sure they are used to them, if it's something like a marrow bone, please supervise and only give them limited access so they don't get bunged up with bone. It might be a better idea to get some raw minced stuff, and stuff a kong toy, freeze it, and let them have a go at that if you want something that lasts a while and they're not used to dealing with raw bones.


Thank you for the reassuring words  I knew this would be a good place to ask. I'm going to pop into our local butchers some time next week just to see what they offer. I won't expect mates rates just yet as I'm a veggie so we're not exactly on first name terms


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

hello,

dexter had his first raw meal the other day was only chicken wings but he had 6 lol i had to hold them all and bashed them with a rolling pin incase he did swollow a lump he did well no adverse reaction so all good having more chicken wings for dinner tonight.

and im buying him his own freezer this weekend  

thanks for all your help again


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

paulbeeston said:


> Is it ok to feed raw every now and again as a treat, say a chicken wing a week or a bit of lambs liver mixed with kibble?
> 
> *Also can you feed tinned salmon? *We seem to have some in the cupboard but nobody likes it in our house so don't know where that come from


My Labs get tinned salmon each week and also tinned sardines and pilchards and mackerel.

I either mix it with their wet food or give it alone as a treat.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just fed dexter his second meal of raw and I have noticed when he is chewing his eyes water a little but like he's crying is that normal?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

My lot don't have weepy eyes when they're eating, I do know when they bite down and chew on something, it releases endorphins, so it's nice for them, not sure if it could be linked to that in some way?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> My lot don't have weepy eyes when they're eating, I do know when they bite down and chew on something, it releases endorphins, so it's nice for them, not sure if it could be linked to that in some way?


Ah right ok it wasn't really bad or anything just a few little droplets just wanted to make sure he's ok his tail was wagging the whole time and he licked his bowl after


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Ah right ok it wasn't really bad or anything just a few little droplets just wanted to make sure he's ok his tail was wagging the whole time and he licked his bowl after


Maybe they're tears of joy!! Sounds like he's enjoying that chicken


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Maybe they're tears of joy!! Sounds like he's enjoying that chicken


I was hoping someone would say that lol yeah he had 5 chicken wings took about 20 mins for him to eat them with me holding them but he loved it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> I was hoping someone would say that lol yeah he had 5 chicken wings took about 20 mins for him to eat them with me holding them but he loved it


He'll soon be munching them in seconds, my lot are so used to bones, particularly the two older Labs, it's literally crunch, crunch swallow with small bones like that.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> He'll soon be munching them in seconds, my lot are so used to bones, particularly the two older Labs, it's literally crunch, crunch swallow with small bones like that.


He doesn't rip the meat or anything he crunches for ages then he swollows it. He mushed it down so it's basically flat is that ok? I keep trying to get him to rip it by pulling against him but i think I'm putting him off by pulling on it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> He doesn't rip the meat or anything he crunches for ages then he swollows it. He mushed it down so it's basically flat is that ok? I keep trying to get him to rip it by pulling against him but i think I'm putting him off by pulling on it


As long as he's crunching the bones, that's brilliant. The worry is, when switching them, that because they can pretty much swallow kibble, they will do the same with bones. So it's getting them to chew bones properly, obviously they don't need to quite do the amount of chewing humans do with food, but they do need to break it into smaller pieces before swallowing. If he's doing that already, that's brilliant. I've switched over youngsters before and nearly lost fingers trying to get them to chew stuff a bit more before swallowing!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> As long as he's crunching the bones, that's brilliant. The worry is, when switching them, that because they can pretty much swallow kibble, they will do the same with bones. So it's getting them to chew bones properly, obviously they don't need to quite do the amount of chewing humans do with food, but they do need to break it into smaller pieces before swallowing. If he's doing that already, that's brilliant. I've switched over youngsters before and nearly lost fingers trying to get them to chew stuff a bit more before swallowing!!


Yeah he's definitely chewing the bones and I so help him a little bit I bash it with a rolling pin, i hold it as much as I can but the way he chomps through the bone I don't wanna risk my fingers getting to close. So proud of him he seems to settle down a lot better too straight after dinner he got his toy and settled straight down on the sofa can't wait to get my freezer on the weekend so I can buy more chicken lol thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Yeah he's definitely chewing the bones and I so help him a little bit I bash it with a rolling pin, i hold it as much as I can but the way he chomps through the bone I don't wanna risk my fingers getting to close. So proud of him he seems to settle down a lot better too straight after dinner he got his toy and settled straight down on the sofa can't wait to get my freezer on the weekend so I can buy more chicken lol thanks so much for all your help


Brilliant news about him settling, and it doesn't surprise me to be honest. A friend of mine rescued a Lab recently, he was absolutely hyper, yet after switching him to raw, he was a completely different character. Diet *can* have such an effect on them, a bit like kids.

And no problems, just happy to help people if they want to give raw a try, it can be a bit scary if you're not sure of what you're doing.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Brilliant news about him settling, and it doesn't surprise me to be honest. A friend of mine rescued a Lab recently, he was absolutely hyper, yet after switching him to raw, he was a completely different character. Diet *can* have such an effect on them, a bit like kids.
> 
> And no problems, just happy to help people if they want to give raw a try, it can be a bit scary if you're not sure of what you're doing.


Yeah it's definitely scary stuff, I'm hoping it's going to help with his acne and his sore feet and bum. Also I read about doing a starve day once a week is that something u do?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, I don't starve my lot, it might be natural for wolves and wild animals, but I'd feel such a meanie, and I don't feel it has any huge benefit for them. Although if Tau could speak human she'd probably tell you I starve them, she's such a foodie!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Nope, I don't starve my lot, it might be natural for wolves and wild animals, but I'd feel such a meanie, and I don't feel it has any huge benefit for them. Although if Tau could speak human she'd probably tell you I starve them, she's such a foodie!!


Oh good I didn't like the idea of not feeding him for a whole day. Everyone thinks that dexter is a massive eater because of his size but he's not greedy or anything I'm quite lucky in that respect the more times I feed him raw and talk about it the more excited I get lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Oh good I didn't like the idea of not feeding him for a whole day. Everyone thinks that dexter is a massive eater because of his size but he's not greedy or anything I'm quite lucky in that respect the more times I feed him raw and talk about it the more excited I get lol


Hey, I have Labs, I'm used to the foodie type and label. To be honest, I feed my Labs a lot less than people would imagine, Tau would probably do well on one chicken wing, she just seems to absorb calories from the atmosphere these days!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Hey, I have Labs, I'm used to the foodie type and label. To be honest, I feed my Labs a lot less than people would imagine, Tau would probably do well on one chicken wing, she just seems to absorb calories from the atmosphere these days!!


Oh bless her coz dexters young he's got loads of energy and I have been told he's on the small side but I like the look he's got very muscly


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Oh bless her coz dexters young he's got loads of energy and I have been told he's on the small side but I like the look he's got very muscly


I keep trying to make her run round more, she just trots along at a very energy saving pace!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I keep trying to make her run round more, she just trots along at a very energy saving pace!!


Dexter runs round like a lunatic bashing into stuff! Hopefully he might calm down a bit now lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Dexter runs round like a lunatic bashing into stuff! Hopefully he might calm down a bit now lol


The youngsters run around, a lot, the older two are slowing down. Not a bad thing in Indie's case as she's falling to bits, but Tau is just a bit lazy lump at the moment!!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

This may be a totally stupid question but... if the supplier delivers the meat frozen, but I want to make portions for the future, is it ok that I would be defrosting it and then freezing it all over again? Just wondering because it is not good to do for human food, but I guess for dogs it wouldn't be as dangerous?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> This may be a totally stupid question but... if the supplier delivers the meat frozen, but I want to make portions for the future, is it ok that I would be defrosting it and then freezing it all over again? Just wondering because it is not good to do for human food, but I guess for dogs it wouldn't be as dangerous?


You don't have to fully defrost to portion the meat. You can partially defrost and a good strong knife will do the job. I have had meat fully defrost and refroze it and it's fine.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DirtyGertie said:


> You don't have to fully defrost to portion the meat. You can partially defrost and a good strong knife will do the job. I have had meat fully defrost and refroze it and it's fine.


^^^^ what they said


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> You don't have to fully defrost to portion the meat. You can partially defrost and a good strong knife will do the job. I have had meat fully defrost and refroze it and it's fine.


Thanks! I do hope I will manage to deal with the meat tomorrow! And I hope a good knife will be enough since I am a pretty small person with no upper body strength haha


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> Thanks! I do hope I will manage to deal with the meat tomorrow! And I hope a good knife will be enough since I am a pretty small person with no upper body strength haha


I've got a hack saw and hammer in my dog food prep room, they both come in very useful


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to add a note to thank Sleeping Lion and everyone else posting on here for a fantastic thread.

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but having had a dog in the past with an extremely sensitive digestion I've done a LOT of reading around on the subject of raw. All the raw feeding threads, plus anything else I could find on the web. Unfortunately Jack couldn't cope with raw. In fact he couldn't really cope with meat at all in the end.

However, we adopted a couple of new dogs 4 months ago and I'm determined to get them on a 50/50 raw diet. And with hope of a lovely free-range local supplier maybe even a higher percentage if it solves the storage issues.

Whilst I'd pretty much come to my own conclusions about how to introduce it, and have been doing so for a while now, it's so reassuring to see such a matter of fact, simple and clear guide.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> Thanks! I do hope I will manage to deal with the meat tomorrow! And I hope a good knife will be enough since I am a pretty small person with no upper body strength haha


My hands aren't particularly strong and I have a knife similar to *this one*. I do keep it very sharp and it will go through chunks of meat/tripe that have been softened/partially defrosted without too much effort. I also have a freezer knife similar to *this one* and have to say it's nowhere near as effective as the other knife, probably because of the long blade which tends to bend.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know this is probably a really stupid question but can u freeze chicken carcass?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, and it's fine to feed frozen or partly defrosted as well.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes, and it's fine to feed frozen or partly defrosted as well.


Oh right ok

Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> I know this is probably a really stupid question but can u freeze chicken carcass?


I've got about 3 dozen in my freezer, I bet there'll still be some left in 12 months time (one freezer is full of bones of one sort or another so I can give a variety).


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes, and it's fine to feed frozen or partly defrosted as well.


Blue won't eat anything frozen, just gives me the "You're kidding. Right?" look... lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Frenchwood said:


> Blue won't eat anything frozen, just gives me the "You're kidding. Right?" look... lol


My lot just aren't fussy!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah ok that's good to know for when I try him with the carcass must say I'm really nervous about it just because it's so much bone.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

dexter12 said:


> Ah ok that's good to know for when I try him with the carcass must say I'm really nervous about it just because it's so much bone.


Should be fine uncooked. It's only cooked bones that splinter badly.

If you're worried, just keep an eye on him. After the fist time I'm sure you'll relax!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

They're fine with carcasses, honest, the bones are so small and easily digested


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me hi-jacking, but one thing I've found a lot of people get hung up on is ratios, I MUST feed 80% meat 10% bone, 5% liver and 5% other offal, I've seen people trying to feed this ratio each meal and some each day.
Firstly as lnog as it works out over a few weeks you are fine, obviously dogs need the variety and offal etc has to play a part but don't worry about it on a daily basis.

The other thing I see a lot of people panicking about is the ratios don't suit their dog. I have a staffie and if i try and add more than about 3% liver to her diet, whether that be in one meal or spread over weeks she can't cope with it. I stressed over this persisted had a dog with black runny poo and then someone said if shes struggling with it, she doesn't need to so drop it back a bit, so I did, and she is in fab condition.

Once of my labs copes better with a bone heavy diet, the other one is straight down the middle text book and needs a balance.

The important thing is no one knows your dog like you do so remember they are all individual.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are pork ribs ok? I'm not feeding them yet was just wondering and also is heart offal?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Hope you don't mind me hi-jacking, but one thing I've found a lot of people get hung up on is ratios, I MUST feed 80% meat 10% bone, 5% liver and 5% other offal, I've seen people trying to feed this ratio each meal and some each day.
> Firstly as lnog as it works out over a few weeks you are fine, obviously dogs need the variety and offal etc has to play a part but don't worry about it on a daily basis.
> 
> The other thing I see a lot of people panicking about is the ratios don't suit their dog. I have a staffie and if i try and add more than about 3% liver to her diet, whether that be in one meal or spread over weeks she can't cope with it. I stressed over this persisted had a dog with black runny poo and then someone said if shes struggling with it, she doesn't need to so drop it back a bit, so I did, and she is in fab condition.
> ...


Don't mind at all hen, I know you've had a fair few experiences with dogs on raw diets.



dexter12 said:


> Are pork ribs ok? I'm not feeding them yet was just wondering and also is heart offal?


Pork ribs are fine, heart is muscle meat, so not technically offal


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Don't mind at all hen, I know you've had a fair few experiences with dogs on raw diets.
> 
> Pork ribs are fine, heart is muscle meat, so not technically offal


Glad I asked the question now!! Is their a book or anything I can buy or a website that says what is meat offal etc ?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Glad I asked the question now!! Is their a book or anything I can buy or a website that says what is meat offal etc ?


The only offal you need to worry about is liver and kidneys, I don't think there's anything else I buy.

Heart is muscle meat, and tripe I treat as an entity in it's own right, you'll understand when you see/smell it 

As Lexilou2 said, don't worry about exact ratios, as long as, once you've switched over, he gets a small proportion of offal in his diet, that should be fine. I'll warn you now, I have difficulty persuading mine to eat it raw, and it often makes them a bit loose on it's own, so I now mix mine and mince it with vegetables, and add knobbly bits of bone in there to help bind them a bit more, from the effect it can have.

This is the sort of stuff I make up:



That contains minced liver, kidneys, a variety of fish, vegetables, and the herbs and things that I put in such as ACV (apple cider vinegar), olive oil etc.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The only offal you need to worry about is liver and kidneys, I don't think there's anything else I buy.
> 
> Heart is muscle meat, and tripe I treat as an entity in it's own right, you'll understand when you see/smell it
> 
> ...


Do you find that your dogs started off sensitive to the herbs and ACV? Are their any herbs that they seem to prefer? (Blue has "gone off" his meat from the butchers).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Frenchwood said:


> Do you find that your dogs started off sensitive to the herbs and ACV? Are their any herbs that they seem to prefer? (Blue has "gone off" his meat from the butchers).


Not at all, they hardly seem to notice they're in there, and I couldn't get them to eat them on their own, so it makes sense to mince it in with other stuff. They readily eat the offal when it's all minced in with fish and other bits, but wouldn't eat that on it's own either.


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not at all, they hardly seem to notice they're in there, and I couldn't get them to eat them on their own, so it makes sense to mince it in with other stuff. They readily eat the offal when it's all minced in with fish and other bits, but wouldn't eat that on it's own either.


This is a new thing. When we first switched him to raw, he wolfed it down, now he's not so keen on the meat.

Fish is not a problem, (to the point where Blue won't leave you alone if he can smell fish), it's just his Butchers meat that he seems to wander off from. Even if it has Kibble/Treats/Fish mixed in.

I'll see if I can make it a bit tastier for him with herbs et al.! Thanks!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it something you can mince? Or chop up and mix in with other things?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

just another qucick question just tell me to shut up if im making this more complicated then it needs to be. 

but if dexter bone intake a day needs to be 100G and im giving him one meal of chicken wings and one meal minced chicken (no bones) how do i know how much of his bone ratio is in the wings and also if the wings weigh 400G which is what he needs per meal how much of that is actually meat weight im worried im under feeding on the meat and bone!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That's why I said not drumsticks, thighs, breast meat, because carcasses and wings are generally speaking, the right ratio of bone, meat, skin etc. 

Edited to add, just saw one meal has no bone in there, personally, if you want to feed minced stuff, I'd get the minced stuff with bones in.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's why I said not drumsticks, thighs, breast meat, because carcasses and wings are generally speaking, the right ratio of bone, meat, skin etc.
> 
> Edited to add, just saw one meal has no bone in there, personally, if you want to feed minced stuff, I'd get the minced stuff with bones in.


oh right ok thats fine all i have been feeding so far is chicken wings then i had a sudden panic that i havent been doing it right, i woke up at 4am this morning going over everything in my head lol sad i know


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

dexter12 said:


> oh right ok thats fine all i have been feeding so far is chicken wings then i had a sudden panic that i havent been doing it right, i woke up at 4am this morning going over everything in my head lol sad i know


Not sad at all if you ask me!

I get minced stuff from the butchers, which has a mix if everything in it. No idea if the "mix" is right though.

Maybe I need to ask the question...


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Frenchwood said:


> Not sad at all if you ask me!
> 
> I get minced stuff from the butchers, which has a mix if everything in it. No idea if the "mix" is right though.
> 
> Maybe I need to ask the question...


See this is what I'm worried about lol in time if I use mixed minced meat how do u know?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

How do you know what they say is on the side of a bag of dog food is the proportions that are in there? You don't, and it's not likely it's *exactly* those proportions, it's a guide. Honestly, don't get hung up about exact ratios


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> See this is what I'm worried about lol in time if I use mixed minced meat how do u know?


Some minces contain bone and offal, e.g. Durham Animal Feeds, and it's usually 10% bone. But don't forget that you don't have to stick rigidly to a percentage, go by poops, too hard and difficult to pass then reduce bone, too soft then increase bone. Poppy doesn't get 10% bone, it's too much for her.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

I just have a quick question regarding raw bones. How long do you allow for your dog to eat the bone? Does it get put in the bin after a couple of hours or placed back into the freezer for the next day? 

thanks!


----------



## BellaAstonKirby (Feb 5, 2014)

We had our very first raw mince chicken dinner tonight, bought from natural instinct & it was loved by both Bella & Aston. We are going to stick with just the chicken mince until Saturday, then move onto the turkey & tripe mince with a large play bone on Sunday. 
I have done a lot of reading about raw feeding & I hope I have taken everything in correctly. Am I right in thinking that they are fine on the mince every day as it is 80:10:10 & then a large raw bone at least once a week?
Aston is slightly overweight atm & the vet says his ideal weight is 25kg, so I have started him on 600g (2.5%) of mince. Bella is at her ideal weight of 32kg so am giving her 900g (3%) of mince. 
Any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

comfycavy said:


> I just have a quick question regarding raw bones. How long do you allow for your dog to eat the bone? Does it get put in the bin after a couple of hours or placed back into the freezer for the next day?
> 
> thanks!


As a guideline, if your dog can't eat the bone, then it isn't the right bone type. There are recreational or 'wreck' bones, which can have a good amount of meat on which can be ripped off by your dog. Lots of people feed these larger bones (beef) without a problem, but they have been known to chip teeth.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> I just have a quick question regarding raw bones. How long do you allow for your dog to eat the bone? Does it get put in the bin after a couple of hours or placed back into the freezer for the next day?
> 
> thanks!


As said, if your dog is struggling to eat it, are you sure it's the right sort of bone? Ok, so we have bits of beef rib and the middle part of pork leg bones lying about the place, but generally speaking, they eat most bones pretty quickly.


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> As said, if your dog is struggling to eat it, are you sure it's the right sort of bone? Ok, so we have bits of beef rib and the middle part of pork leg bones lying about the place, but generally speaking, they eat most bones pretty quickly.


thanks that's good to know  I haven't bought any bones yet, I'm not sure why but I couldn't help but imagine that some bones are similar to stag bars in that they just never disappear and seem to take up permanent residence in the house. Silly, I know


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

comfycavy said:


> thanks that's good to know  I haven't bought any bones yet, I'm not sure why but I couldn't help but imagine that some bones are similar to stag bars in that they just never disappear and seem to take up permanent residence in the house. Silly, I know


I can't think of a dog that wouldn't manage with chicken wings/carcass, that's one of the reasons why they are such a good *first* bone, and because they are so easy for them to digest, not as rich as some of the other meats.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry to hi-jack the current train of thought, but I have a quick question.

I've decided to switch Nooka onto 50/50 raw & kibble. She's currently on Millies Wolfheart with a topper of tinned. She's only having a topper because she won't eat her kibble without it, & has to have the same as my old dog who is on 50/50 kibble & tinned (she won't eat just dry food due to being fed wet for most of her life). I'm not switching my oldie onto raw, just Nooka cos she has bad itchy flare ups due to the wet food on top of her dry.

(I might eventually go 100% raw but at the mo 50/50 will be fine)

My question might sound a bit silly, or like I'm over thinking it....but how long to you defrost your food for? Is overnight OK for brekkie in the morning (I don't want it sitting around for too long). I'd rather it was more frozen than less...just cos it's raw....I think I'm over thinking this....LOL


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> Hi guys, sorry to hi-jack the current train of thought, but I have a quick question.
> 
> I've decided to switch Nooka onto 50/50 raw & kibble. She's currently on Millies Wolfheart with a topper of tinned. She's only having a topper because she won't eat her kibble without it, & has to have the same as my old dog who is on 50/50 kibble & tinned (she won't eat just dry food due to being fed wet for most of her life). I'm not switching my oldie onto raw, just Nooka cos she has bad itchy flare ups due to the wet food on top of her dry.
> 
> ...


You could actually feed it frozen if you want to, I think there's one or two members on here that do. Personally I take it out of the freezer between 6pm and 9pm on the night, put it in the fridge overnight and feed for breakfast and dinner the next day.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DirtyGertie said:


> You could actually feed it frozen if you want to, I think there's one or two members on here that do. Personally I take it out of the freezer between 6pm and 9pm on the night, put it in the fridge overnight and feed for breakfast and dinner the next day.


Brill, thanks DirtyGertie. That's what I shall be doing later then!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hiya 

Just thought of another question probably a stupid one but here goes...

Can I feed two different meats in one meal so for dinner could he have chicken and lamb ribs? Or is this really bad to mix meats in one meal?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just thought of another question probably a stupid one but here goes...
> 
> Can I feed two different meats in one meal so for dinner could he have chicken and lamb ribs? Or is this really bad to mix meats in one meal?


Once you've introduced lamb, yep, absolutely fine, but you need to be careful introducing new proteins. Hence the advice at the beginning of the thread, to take your time getting them onto a chicken and green tripe diet, and then take it slowly from there


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Once you've introduced lamb, yep, absolutely fine, but you need to be careful introducing new proteins. Hence the advice at the beginning of the thread, to take your time getting them onto a chicken and green tripe diet, and then take it slowly from there


Ok cool yeah for the next few weeks it's just chicken taking it slowly but I can't help but forward think lol got some bargains in morrisons last night only chicken wings reduced lol are pork shanks ok? Not for now obviously but future reference


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All

I loved the title of this thread! We're just switching our 15 week old Newfoundland/St Bernard cross puppy (Jethro) onto a raw diet and my DH is already telling me off for over thinking things. I'm the type of person who likes to know exactly what I should be doing (facts and figures and a guide to follow make me happy). I guess I have to learn to let go of my control freak side and just go with the flow (or go with the poop more like! LOL).

Jethro's had his 2nd raw meal this morning (chicken mince) and stalked me round the chicken when I was prepping it this morning, something I've never seen him do with kibble. He inhaled his breakfast and was a happy camper again.

He'd had a normal poop early this morning then another one a little later which was much paler than normal and had definite bits of bone in it. From what I've read that's normal until his stomach gets used to digesting the bone??

Will be off to stock up on some more chicken mince to see us through before I can get my chest freezer sorted (bidding on one on eBay as I type) and put a bigger online order in.

xMx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mariek76 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I loved the title of this thread! We're just switching our 15 week old Newfoundland/St Bernard cross puppy (Jethro) onto a raw diet and my DH is already telling me off for over thinking things. I'm the type of person who likes to know exactly what I should be doing (facts and figures and a guide to follow make me happy). I guess I have to learn to let go of my control freak side and just go with the flow (or go with the poop more like! LOL).
> 
> ...


All sounds normal, if you need any help just shout, there's plenty of raw feeders on here


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I loved the title of this thread! We're just switching our 15 week old Newfoundland/St Bernard cross puppy (Jethro) onto a raw diet and my DH is already telling me off for over thinking things. *I'm the type of person who likes to know exactly what I should be doing (facts and figures and a guide to follow make me happy). *I guess I have to learn to let go of my control freak side and just go with the flow (or go with the poop more like! LOL).


That can only be a good thing :thumbup1:.



> Jethro's had his 2nd raw meal this morning (chicken mince) and stalked me round the chicken when I was prepping it this morning, something I've never seen him do with kibble. He inhaled his breakfast and was a happy camper again.
> 
> He'd had a normal poop early this morning then another one a little later *which was much paler than normal* and had definite bits of bone in it. From what I've read that's normal until his stomach gets used to digesting the bone??
> 
> ...


Different meats can give different colour poops. Chicken and turkey tend to give lighter, sometimes tending towards yellowish poops. Heart, liver, kidney I find gives quite dark poops. We get multi-colour poops too :laugh:. And if Poppy's had a dental alligator the green ones in particular will add green to the poop mix :lol:. A whole carrot given as a recreational chew will come out similar to how it goes in, small bits of bright orange dotted throughout the poop. I bet you become an experienced poop watcher in next to no time .


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> I bet you become an experienced poop watcher in next to no time .


Since we've had the puppy I seem to have become obsessed with poop! Honestly, its worse than when the kids were little! Lol.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Since we've had the puppy I seem to have become obsessed with poop! Honestly, its worse than when the kids were little! Lol.


I'd keep poop conversations strictly between doggie owners, I'm not sure non-dog people really understand our obsession :lol:.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thankfully my boss (who I share an office with) is the owner of a larger than average chocolate lab so dog poop conversations have been a staple in our office since Christmas! Delightful. LOL.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

A slight failure on the 3rd day of raw... in the morning Axel was sick with a little bit of bile (he used to do it when he was on kibble and didn't get his breakfast at a regular time, but today was much earlier...). So I gave him a little bit of wet food. Then a few hours later OH gave him a little bit of chicken hearts... 15 minutes ago Axel was sick. It was mostly digested food and wasn't that much of it. I was planning on giving him a couple of chicken wings in a couple of hours but now am not sure:001_huh: he's eating and drinking fine. in fact he licked all of his sick back up:rolleyes5: Was it because he got the chicken hearts with nothing else for the first time? Should I go on normal as planned or just give him rice for tonight?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> A slight failure on the 3rd day of raw... in the morning Axel was sick with a little bit of bile (he used to do it when he was on kibble and didn't get his breakfast at a regular time, but today was much earlier...). So I gave him a little bit of wet food. Then a few hours later OH gave him a little bit of chicken hearts... 15 minutes ago Axel was sick. It was mostly digested food and wasn't that much of it. I was planning on giving him a couple of chicken wings in a couple of hours but now am not sure:001_huh: he's eating and drinking fine. in fact he licked all of his sick back up:rolleyes5: Was it because he got the chicken hearts with nothing else for the first time? Should I go on normal as planned or just give him rice for tonight?


I'm wondering if it's because you've added something else in and he's not yet settled on raw seeing as it's only day three.

What have you fed him up to now? Just chicken? I'd have said keep him on just chicken for at least a week, maybe 10-14 days and only then add a second protein. Today he's had his chicken (? if that's what you've started him on), plus some wet plus some chicken hearts. OK the hearts are chicken but richer than normal muscle meat or a chicken wing.

I'd continue with just your first protein (and I'm guessing it is chicken) for a few more days.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeh, he's been just on chicken up until now. I thought it would've been fine to add chicken hearts because it's chicken:blushing: I also naively thought it would've been fine because I know he's fine with chicken. As he's been regularly getting chicken necks and wings. he also has spent a period of 4 or 5 days just on chicken and chicken wings/necks when his kibble was late to arrive once.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly has been on on part raw for a while, I upped it before Xmas & adding different things, she wasn't eating the kibble anyway so switched to full raw a couple of weeks ago. 
She can be a bit of a fussy madam over certain things, but we are getting there!
I have already noticed quite a few changes in that she more relaxed (normally quite skittish) her coat has stopped falling out & is so shiney & of course her poos a lot neater


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Tilly has been on on part raw for a while, I upped it before Xmas & adding different things, she wasn't eating the kibble anyway so switched to full raw a couple of weeks ago.
> She can be a bit of a fussy madam over certain things, but we are getting there!
> I have already noticed quite a few changes in that she more relaxed (normally quite skittish) her coat has stopped falling out & is so shiney & of course her poos a lot neater


:thumbup:

Good to hear it's suiting her so well. Interesting that she's more relaxed, Poppy is very timid and she jumps at the least little thing, wish it had made her more relaxed , never mind though, I love her the way she is.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dexters still doing well on his chicken wings he's got an ear infection at the moment so hoping now he's raw fed he won't get anymore he's got 15 chicken wings today spread over two meals


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Dexters still doing well on his chicken wings he's got an ear infection at the moment so hoping now he's raw fed he won't get anymore he's got 15 chicken wings today spread over two meals


That's hard for me to imagine, Poppy gets one for a meal :lol:.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> That's hard for me to imagine, Poppy gets one for a meal :lol:.


Haha same here, Daisy usually gets one or two! :yikes:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

lol i know it looks like so much but some of them are quite tiny. 
i had to weigh it twice because it looked like so much had to re do my calculations as i thought he weighed 50kg but hes 52.3kg so had to re do all my sheets that i made lol


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

dexter12 said:


> lol i know it looks like so much but some of them are quite tiny.
> i had to weigh it twice because it looked like so much had to re do my calculations as i thought he weighed 50kg but hes 52.3kg so had to re do all my sheets that i made lol


Daisy is only 12kg so the amount sounds right! I'm impressed you have calculation sheets, very organised


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Daisy is only 12kg so the amount sounds right! I'm impressed you have calculation sheets, very organised


Lol I have got the first 7 weeks of meals al written down so I know what I'm feeding each meal and it's all weighed out and labeled I'm sure once I'm more confident the sheets etc will go lol


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I gave honey a carcass yesterday and she had a 10 minute chew but didn't want anymore ....


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> I gave honey a carcass yesterday and she had a 10 minute chew but didn't want anymore ....


Wow, presumably she's having only as much as she really needs. My gutsy girl would keep on and on and on.................


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

dexter12 said:


> i had to weigh it twice because it looked like so much had to re do my calculations as i thought he weighed 50kg but hes 52.3kg so had to re do all my sheets that i made lol


Glad it's not just me who is a crazy spread sheet toting maths maniac when it comes to raw feeding! 

Jethro is so darn big (42lbs at 15 weeks ) I'm having mind-melt trying to keep on top of numbers!

Just this minute finished up a spreadsheet/cost calculations/menu plan for my DAF order.

I swear this puppy will be the death of me!:lol:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mariek76 said:


> Glad it's not just me who is a crazy spread sheet toting maths maniac when it comes to raw feeding!
> 
> Jethro is so darn big (42lbs at 15 weeks ) I'm having mind-melt trying to keep on top of numbers!
> 
> ...


that must be a nightmare coz like you said puppy weight changes so quickly! 
i dont do cost calcualtions thats just to much for me lol and i would probably be way over spending lol


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Glad it's not just me who is a crazy spread sheet toting maths maniac when it comes to raw feeding!
> 
> Jethro is so darn big (42lbs at 15 weeks ) I'm having mind-melt trying to keep on top of numbers!
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhh, I do that too, I just like playing 

Including courier delivery charges Poppy can be fed for 15p a meal, sometimes 10p if it's a reduced chicken wing. I do a menu plan each month, changing it slightly each time. So much more thought goes into Poppy's meals than my own .


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> Shhhhhhhh, I do that too, I just like playing
> 
> Including courier delivery charges Poppy can be fed for 15p a meal, sometimes 10p if it's a reduced chicken wing. I do a menu plan each month, changing it slightly each time. So much more thought goes into Poppy's meals than my own .


Omg that's well cheap, dexters costing me about £1 a day which I thought was really good lol still cheaper than his kibble so I'm happy. Dexter deff eats better than me I brought him some lamb cutlets the other day other half thought they was for him lol silly man lol


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> *Omg that's well cheap*, dexters costing me about £1 a day which I thought was really good lol still cheaper than his kibble so I'm happy. Dexter deff eats better than me I brought him some lamb cutlets the other day other half thought they was for him lol silly man lol


I know, love this raw freeding lark . I just wish the cat would eat raw too, tried a few times but she wont have it. She costs me over £1 a day to feed!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Clearly should have bought a smaller dog. Lol. I reckon Jethro's food bill will be around 2 quid a day. Bloody chunky monkey! :lol:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

When do you think I can start introducing minces to honeys diet she is tolerating the chicken and tripe very well and has had a tiny bit of kidney and liver all which she has been fine with and she is gaining weight I don't know how much until she is weighed on thursday but she seems to have doubled in size and her harness which was huge on her fits her lovely now  She was 2.2kg 2 weeks ago ..


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> When do you think I can start introducing minces to honeys diet she is tolerating the chicken and tripe very well and has had a tiny bit of kidney and liver all which she has been fine with and she is gaining weight I don't know how much until she is weighed on thursday but she seems to have doubled in size and her harness which was huge on her fits her lovely now  She was 2.2kg 2 weeks ago ..


How long has she been having raw now Lisa? Did you feed both chicken and tripe straight from the off or chicken first then tripe a few days later? Usually it's one protein for a week or so, second protein for a few days, then introduce a third protein, etc. You could introduce one of the minces for your next protein. And to be honest I'd leave the kidney and liver a bit longer, let her get used to a variety of proteins first and bring the offal in last.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

chicken 1st then started tripe on sunday the liver and kidney i have cooked and dried out for treats


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> chicken 1st then started tripe on sunday *the liver and kidney i have cooked and dried out for treats *


Oh yes, I remember seeing that now!

Personally I'd give it just a couple more days on chicken and tripe and then introduce the third protein. Which mince are you going to try first? (Only 'cos I'm nosy :lol


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> Shhhhhhhh, I do that too, I just like playing
> 
> Including courier delivery charges Poppy can be fed for 15p a meal, sometimes 10p if it's a reduced chicken wing.* I do a menu plan each month, changing it slightly each time.* So much more thought goes into Poppy's meals than my own .


how can someone go about creating one - i am thinking of switching them both and we certainly have the space for a freezer plus they both love the chicken wings/ necks and bones they get - i have read the guide here and been following this thread but i think i need extra help about planning this - would be really grateful if someone helps me on this


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

max2001 said:


> how can someone go about creating one - i am thinking of switching them both and we certainly have the space for a freezer plus they both love the chicken wings/ necks and bones they get - i have read the guide here and been following this thread but i think i need extra help about planning this - would be really grateful if someone helps me on this


If you've read the guide and done your research you will know about starting off with one protein, say chicken, for a week or so. As long as there is no adverse reaction then add in a second protein, say tripe. So feed chicken and tripe for a week. If no reaction to the second protein then add in a third, and so on. Then you'll know you add offal further down the line, very small amount to start with and gradually building it up.

So assuming you've now got a variety of proteins, offal and bones that you know your dog is eating with no reactions then you're away!

I just do a menu plan because I like playing around with a spreadsheet (sad I know ) but you can just as easily write it down. And putting human emotions on it I like to give variety. I'm sure dogs don't care, they'd probably be happy eating anything as long as they like it. I think some raw feeding members only give a few varieties of protein, I just like to find as many as possible and there's only one thing Poppy wont eat and that is DAF's lamb mince although she will eat the lamb meat off a lamb breast if I've bought one for the ribs.

I have a vitamin and mineral table of what's in certain proteins in a raw diet and I've made sure that they're all included. I don't feed all those proteins but everything I do feed is on the list, usually multiple times.

Most of us raw feeders have found a way that suits us best individually, I probably don't feed the same as anyone else so bear in mind others might give a very different idea of doing it.

I more or less work out 10 days worth of meals then repeat it three times to get a month's worth, just making a change here and there.

Bear in mind I've been raw feeding for three years and have built up the number of different things that Poppy eats over a fair amount of time.

Poppy is only small and needs approx 150g per day = 1500g over ten days = 4500g over 30 days.
10% offal = 450g over the month which I spread out and give 45g in each of ten meals because that suits her best. Half is liver, half kidney, so 5 meals of each per month.

I give two meals per day. Boney meals can't be exactly half of her daily allowance so the days she gets a bone I weigh it so say she gets a wing and it weighs 90g, then the other meal is approx 60g of meat. Poppy needs less than 10% bone so gets more muscle meat than some people give.

So say my proteins are:

Chicken
Turkey
Lamb
Duck
Rabbit
Heart
Salmon
Pork
Tripe
Mackerel

That's ten proteins in chunk form.

Boney meals can include:

Chicken neck
Duck neck
Turkey neck
Chicken wing
Duck wing
Chicken carcass
Bone-in rabbit
Lamb ribs
Pork ribs
Duck carcass

That's ten boney meals.

Then there's liver (I've currently got lambs, ox and buffalo) and kidney.

Then I just play around although you could just do the ten days and repeat. Or if you're not doing that many proteins then just do as much as you have and repeat. As I said the liver and kidney she doesn't have as a complete meal, she can't cope with a full meal of just offal so I do a half and half meal of something like chicken and liver, tripe and liver, turkey and kidney, lamb and kidney, etc. I also do the same with heart as it's a richer meat so something like tripe and heart, pork and heart, etc. Every so often I put a dollop of organic live yogurt with a meal (I use Yeo Valley as I have it myself).

The next month I just change it around a bit, that's all, and if I missed something out last month I'll add it in next time or perhaps give a tinned fish instead of the mackerel (in fact I've just used my last mackerel out of the freezer, wont be any more until the mackerel season starts again in May so I'll have to hope my grandson goes on a fishing trip and brings me a load back again ).

So that's the way I do it, gives me something to do :lol:.

If you're going to change your dogs over to fully raw, take it slow and remember to do it gradually.

There's also the sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/188747-whats-bowl-today.html which gives ideas for meals.


----------



## Anwat1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just like fad diets for humans, popular diets for your pets come and go. In studies published in AVMA's journal, homemade and commercial raw food diets for dogs and cats were found to contain dangerous bacteria like E. coli and Salmonella, just to name a few. If you don't want to feed your dog or cat a commercial diet, consider a homemade diet that will diminish the risks of foodborne illnesses. Work with your veterinarian to make sure your pet's diet is nutritionally balanced. Avoid feeding raw food in homes with babies and toddlers (who put a lot of things in their mouths), the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. Practice regular hand washing before and after feeding pets. Practice appropriate disposal methods when cleaning up pet feces.


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> If you've read the guide and done your research you will know about starting off with one protein, say chicken, for a week or so. As long as there is no adverse reaction then add in a second protein, say tripe. So feed chicken and tripe for a week. If no reaction to the second protein then add in a third, and so on. Then you'll know you add offal further down the line, very small amount to start with and gradually building it up.
> 
> So assuming you've now got a variety of proteins, offal and bones that you know your dog is eating with no reactions then you're away!
> 
> ...


thanks so much its really helpful - i have copied and saved this on my laptop for future reference - i think i have enough now to go away and write down a plan - cant thank you enough!

oh i have been following that thread the pictures alone are interesting!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Anwat1982 said:


> Just like fad diets for humans, popular diets for your pets come and go. In studies published in AVMA's journal, homemade and commercial raw food diets for dogs and cats were found to contain dangerous bacteria like E. coli and Salmonella, just to name a few. If you don't want to feed your dog or cat a commercial diet, consider a homemade diet that will diminish the risks of foodborne illnesses. Work with your veterinarian to make sure your pet's diet is nutritionally balanced. Avoid feeding raw food in homes with babies and toddlers (who put a lot of things in their mouths), the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. Practice regular hand washing before and after feeding pets. Practice appropriate disposal methods when cleaning up pet feces.


Here we go again, one of the common scare tactic.. How can a diet which has been around for thousands of years be a fad, yet commercial foods driven by huge marketing campaigns be "normal"? How many people have been hospitalized linked directly to contamination of commercial dog food? In comparison, how many hospitalizations have been linked to raw diets?

Handling any raw meat and many vegetables is a risk of contamination, that goes for preparation of human food as well as pet food. Basic hygiene measures are always required, not just for raw but for commercial and yes, homecooked.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

max2001 said:


> thanks so much its really helpful - i have copied and saved this on my laptop for future reference - i think i have enough now to go away and write down a plan - cant thank you enough!
> 
> oh i have been following that thread the pictures alone are interesting!


You're welcome, I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you.

With regard to Anwat's post above, I'm sure your own common sense will tell you to take hygiene precautions where raw meat is concerned, the same as when preparing meat for your own meals . I'm not sure what a baby or toddler could put in their mouths if you prepare the dog's food on the kitchen worktop, wash said surface and utensils in hot soapy water and maybe follow with an anti-bacterial spray, feed the dog from a bowl and then remove and wash the bowl, or feed a bone outside or on kitchen floor tiles and wash the surface down appropriately, or even if a bone is fed on a towel like my dog then you'd remove the towel and put it on a hot wash in your washing machine. All very normal, simple, every day hygiene that we would all do particularly if there's children in the home. And of course you would supervise the dog when it's eating and also teach a child appropriate behaviour around the dog including when it's eating.

Again your research will have told you that a dog's digestive system is different from ours with a shorter digestive tract giving quicker transition of food. *Here's an article* about the myths associated with raw feeding and bacteria and the fact that it can also be found in kibble. The *whole site* is interesting. Obviously a dog with a compromised immune system could be at risk but a dog with a healthy immune system would be fine. *Another site* but one I haven't investigated thoroughly yet. There's so much information out there to be found, both for and against. We all have to take our time, not jump in quickly before we know what we are doing, and decide what's right for us.

Your own research has already probably shown you that the majority of UK vets have very little training in nutrition and the little they do get is sponsored by the major pet food manufacturers, hence why they sell it at their surgeries and I understand it brings them a fair income. *Here's a link* to the UK Raw Food Vet's website, the "articles" you might find interesting.

I wouldn't impose my views on anyone, I would suggest that where there's interest then research, ask questions and then make up your own mind


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Anwat1982 said:


> Just like fad diets for humans, popular diets for your pets come and go. In studies published in AVMA's journal, homemade and commercial raw food diets for dogs and cats were found to contain dangerous bacteria like E. coli and Salmonella, just to name a few. If you don't want to feed your dog or cat a commercial diet, consider a homemade diet that will diminish the risks of foodborne illnesses. Work with your veterinarian to make sure your pet's diet is nutritionally balanced. Avoid feeding raw food in homes with babies and toddlers (who put a lot of things in their mouths), the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. Practice regular hand washing before and after feeding pets. Practice appropriate disposal methods when cleaning up pet feces.


The response from this poster on this thread and others are just cut and pasted from a blog.

Surely a link to the website you're pasting from would allow forum members to do their own research?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anwat1982 said:


> Just like fad diets for humans, popular diets for your pets come and go. In studies published in AVMA's journal, homemade and commercial raw food diets for dogs and cats were found to contain dangerous bacteria like E. coli and Salmonella, just to name a few. If you don't want to feed your dog or cat a commercial diet, consider a homemade diet that will diminish the risks of foodborne illnesses. Work with your veterinarian to make sure your pet's diet is nutritionally balanced. Avoid feeding raw food in homes with babies and toddlers (who put a lot of things in their mouths), the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. Practice regular hand washing before and after feeding pets. *Practice appropriate disposal methods when cleaning up pet feces*.


none of that is helpful on this thread its for people who are switching to raw!

and the bold bit is just common sense nothing to do with raw feeding at all!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> none of that is helpful on this thread its for people who are switching to raw!


Actually I think people do need to be aware of it. It is too easy, especially on threads like this to absorb only the pros of the feeding method.

Some vets are likely to complain stating the risks of salmonella, bone blockages etc. People need to be aware of the risks, even if blown out of proportion, so they go in with their eyes open. In my opinion the benefits of raw feeding outweigh the risk but then this is something people need to decide for themselves.

The annoying thing is I don't see vet's shouting about how dogs can choke on kibble, despite the fact that one of our dogs did or warn about those "smoked bones" from pet shops which in my opinion are far more of a risk.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Actually I think people do need to be aware of it. It is too easy, especially on threads like this to absorb only the pros of the feeding method.
> 
> Some vets are likely to complain stating the risks of salmonella, bone blockages etc. People need to be aware of the risks, even if blown out of proportion, so they go in with their eyes open. In my opinion the benefits of raw feeding outweigh the risk but then this is something people need to decide for themselves.
> 
> The annoying thing is I don't see vet's shouting about how dogs can choke on kibble, despite the fact that one of our dogs did or warn about those "smoked bones" from pet shops which in my opinion are far more of a risk.


i see what your saying but this thread is for people like me who are switching telling us not to worry so much about ratios etc its scary enough as it is without reading that its bad this thread was made to put our minds at ease not scare us!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> i see what your saying but this thread is for people like me who are switching telling us not to worry so much about ratios etc its scary enough as it is without reading that its bad this thread was made to put our minds at ease not scare us!


Who would you prefer to hear it from first.. us or your vet


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Who would you prefer to hear it from first.. us or your vet


fare comment  :thumbsup:


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

always a good advice coming from S.L  :thumbsup:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DogManDan said:


> always a good advice coming from S.L  :thumbsup:


definately i only managed to make the switch because of SL & Izzysmummy and dirty Gertie  :thumbsup:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

what do raw feeders give as treats? dexter has a kong i was wondering what sort of things i could put it in? i read sweet potato but he has a massive kong so i would be unsure if im putting to much in? and how often can he have sweet potato? 

he also likes vedge so would that be an option ti blend it all up and freeze it in his kong?


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of a list anywhere that gives approximate percentages of meat/bone in standard item e.g. a chicken mince, chicken quarter, beef mince etc?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Does anyone know of a list anywhere that gives approximate percentages of meat/bone in standard item e.g. a chicken mince, chicken quarter, beef mince etc?


Mince for human consumption from a butcher wouldn't contain bone. Mince from a pet food raw supplier may vary in bone content, Durham Animal Feeds mince contains 10% bone, others should say on their websites.

*Here* is one list of bone content, interesting reading anyway but scroll down for list. That site also links to *here* where you can work out the bone content in weight and calculate the % from that.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Anwat1982 said:


> Just like fad diets for humans, popular diets for your pets come and go. In studies published in AVMA's journal, homemade and commercial raw food diets for dogs and cats were found to contain dangerous bacteria like E. coli and Salmonella, just to name a few. If you don't want to feed your dog or cat a commercial diet, consider a homemade diet that will diminish the risks of foodborne illnesses. Work with your veterinarian to make sure your pet's diet is nutritionally balanced. Avoid feeding raw food in homes with babies and toddlers (who put a lot of things in their mouths), the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. Practice regular hand washing before and after feeding pets. Practice appropriate disposal methods when cleaning up pet feces.





PennyGSD said:


> The response from this poster on this thread and others are just cut and pasted from a blog.
> 
> Surely a link to the website you're pasting from would allow forum members to do their own research?


I was just about to ask if they'd copied and pasted that response!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> what do raw feeders give as treats? dexter has a kong i was wondering what sort of things i could put it in? i read sweet potato but he has a massive kong so i would be unsure if im putting to much in? and how often can he have sweet potato?
> 
> he also likes vedge so would that be an option ti blend it all up and freeze it in his kong?


Poppy's Kong only arrived today so I'm not experienced in Kong fillings but I did just put in some chopped apple and carrot to keep her occupied for a while.

Poppy doesn't get many treats but when she does it would be a recreational chew type treat such as dried tripe stick, pizzle, a whole carrot, a dental alligator. She also has some things from Zooplus which she gets occasionally such as dried rabbit ears, trachea, venison sinew. I've got a couple of raw pigs' ears in the freezer and depending on the size I'll cut those into two or three strips and give her one. The only biscuit type treats she gets is one James Wellbeloved Crackerjack in the evening after her last toilet walk (seems mean but she is only little). Training/recall treats are Chewies Mini Bone Treats (I cut them in half) different flavours all mixed up with some mini kibble so it's pot luck what she gets each time.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> Poppy's Kong only arrived today so I'm not experienced in Kong fillings but I did just put in some chopped apple and carrot to keep her occupied for a while.
> 
> Poppy doesn't get many treats but when she does it would be a recreational chew type treat such as dried tripe stick, pizzle, a whole carrot, a dental alligator. She also has some things from Zooplus which she gets occasionally such as dried rabbit ears, trachea, venison sinew. I've got a couple of raw pigs' ears in the freezer and depending on the size I'll cut those into two or three strips and give her one. The only biscuit type treats she gets is one James Wellbeloved Crackerjack in the evening after her last toilet walk (seems mean but she is only little). Training/recall treats are Chewies Mini Bone Treats (I cut them in half) different flavours all mixed up with some mini kibble so it's pot luck what she gets each time.


Ok thank you  dexter has a whole carrot in the afternoon when my mum gets home, it's awkward because I live with my mum n dad who also have a dog a rottie so he gets bonios etc and it's hard dex not getting anything I feel mean lol I'm gonna get some raw pigs ears and I read about filling kongs with Bananas


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

I put the treats we use for training in Jethro's kong. Cut up mattesons pork sausage, cheese cubes and cut up chicken slices. I seal the top with cream cheese or sometimes peanut butter. I haven't tried it frozen yet but might get another one to try that with.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Ok thank you  dexter has a whole carrot in the afternoon when my mum gets home, it's awkward because I live with my mum n dad who also have a dog a rottie so he gets bonios etc and it's hard dex not getting anything I feel mean lol I'm gonna get some raw pigs ears and I read about filling kongs with Bananas


Poppy likes banana. If I have one I'll cut both ends off and put them in her bowl. I'd imagine you cold mash it and fill a kong then freeze it, Poppy's had frozen chunks of banana as a cool treat on a hot day.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> Poppy likes banana. If I have one I'll cut both ends off and put them in her bowl. I'd imagine you cold mash it and fill a kong then freeze it, Poppy's had frozen chunks of banana as a cool treat on a hot day.


This works well, especially mashed with yoghurt. I even did it with liver once, looked vile but the dogs loved it! I usually just stuff them with mince or lumps of heart though.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some good advice here


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a dehydrator and make your own treats. I'm about to go and set mine off with a load of free fish skins I got yesterday.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Get a dehydrator and make your own treats. I'm about to go and set mine off with a load of free fish skins I got yesterday.


i was speaking to my mum and dad about getting one last night i have to ask them first as i live with them, what one have you got?

also i was reading posts about tumeric garlic and coconut oil for dogs do you feed any of these SL?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> i was speaking to my mum and dad about getting one last night i have to ask them first as i live with them, what one have you got?
> 
> also i was reading posts about tumeric garlic and coconut oil for dogs do you feed any of these SL?


I use curcumin which is the raw version of turmeric, and put that through the mincer with offal and fish, and yep, some garlic as well 

I've got a humungous 8 tray dehydrator because I use it for crafts as well, it was about £200, but you can get them for about £40. Just loaded mine up with some of the free fish skins I got yesterday, and set it going. You would pay a fortune for dried fish skins! The one draw back is that I've got to keep the door to the basement closed otherwise the whole house smells of fish


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I use curcumin which is the raw version of turmeric, and put that through the mincer with offal and fish, and yep, some garlic as well
> 
> I've got a humungous 8 tray dehydrator because I use it for crafts as well, it was about £200, but you can get them for about £40. Just loaded mine up with some of the free fish skins I got yesterday, and set it going. You would pay a fortune for dried fish skins! The one draw back is that I've got to keep the door to the basement closed otherwise the whole house smells of fish


ok thank you im deff going to get one i just wont tell my mum about the fish smelling the whole house out once i brought it she cant do anything lol 

ps is their any other supplements you think i should be feeding?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Ok thank you  dexter has a whole carrot in the afternoon when my mum gets home, it's awkward because I live with my mum n dad who also have a dog a rottie so he gets bonios etc and it's hard dex not getting anything I feel mean lol I'm gonna get some raw pigs ears and I read about filling kongs with Bananas


Izzy LOVES banana! We just mash it up and pop it into a kong then freeze it. You can add in a bit of natural yoghurt too to make it go a bit further. We buy treats from zooplus and get things like, paddywhack, pizzles, beef scalp, venison tendons. Izzy also likes sweet potato chews and papaya chews by soopa which you can buy from amazon. I also make my own liver cake for agility training and over christmas I made turkey & cranberry and honey & cinnamon biscuits.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> Izzy LOVES banana! We just mash it up and pop it into a kong then freeze it. You can add in a bit of natural yoghurt too to make it go a bit further. We buy treats from zooplus and get things like, paddywhack, pizzles, beef scalp, venison tendons. Izzy also likes sweet potato chews and papaya chews by soopa which you can buy from amazon. I also make my own liver cake for agility training and over christmas I made turkey & cranberry and honey & cinnamon biscuits.


im deff going out this weekend and buying natural yogurt a few people have said about it 

im not very good at bakig so i think the cookies and cakes are out the window but i shall look for the other treats you mentioned

thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter12 said:


> ok thank you im deff going to get one i just wont tell my mum about the fish smelling the whole house out once i brought it she cant do anything lol
> 
> ps is their any other supplements you think i should be feeding?


Pretty much what's on my diet sheet, my main priority is giving them good fresh quality ingredients, that way they should be getting the nutrition they need. The main reason I give supplements, is just to help promote good joints and also to deter fleas/worms, their diet ensures they have a nice shiny coat and are fit and active


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Pretty much what's on my diet sheet, my main priority is giving them good fresh quality ingredients, that way they should be getting the nutrition they need. The main reason I give supplements, is just to help promote good joints and also to deter fleas/worms, their diet ensures they have a nice shiny coat and are fit and active


ok thats fine i have your diet sheet attached to all my other notes at home on my freezer its like my bible  
my dad said yesterday about how shiny dexters coat is and also he used to have anywhere between 4-6 #2 a day now he has one and even then its tiny and well formed in comparrison to the cow pat we used to have


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> ok thats fine i have your diet sheet attached to all my other notes at home on my freezer its like my bible
> *my dad said yesterday about how shiny dexters coat is and also he used to have anywhere between 4-6 #2 a day now he has one and even then its tiny and well formed in comparrison to the cow pat we used to have *


:thumbup: It's amazing the difference it makes and gets you wondering about some commercial foods.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> :thumbup: It's amazing the difference it makes and gets you wondering about some commercial foods.


i know i still feel really bad for feeding it to him before, my brother just text me actually who hasnt seen dex for a while and said how good hes looking and how clear his muzzle is (he had dog ance) all the money i spent on vet bills and pills and potions which never worked hopefully we have cracked it this time  and i have you lovely people on here to thank  so thank you x


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is how I now spend my Saturday mornings weighing chicken carcass


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> This is how I now spend my Saturday mornings weighing chicken carcass


Yesterday afternoon was spent portioning some tripe and some salmon. A bit smelly but Poppy enjoyed licking the board afterwards  (reserved for her meat only and washed in dishwasher after being scrubbed). Today I must remember to get some chicken chunks out of the freezer and portion those.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I must be quite lucky coz most of the time I don't have to chop anything and the big order that I did was exactly what each meal should weigh so no chopping straight in the freezer


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> I think I must be quite lucky coz most of the time I don't have to chop anything and the big order that I did was exactly what each meal should weigh so no chopping straight in the freezer


Yes, one the downsides of small meals for small dogs, I spend a fair bit of time portioning but do it in bulk so it doesn't come around too often . Off to sharpen my knife again and start on the chicken chunks. I got two bags out of the freezer and there's about 1kg in each bag, I'll portion them up into 75g and 35g (to mix with something else like offal or tripe). Should keep me occupied for a little while and another board for Poppy to lick when I've finished .


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Rather than yogurt I use Yumpro tablets that work a treat...he likes yogurt but find it not as effective.

I find with raw feeding is go with your gut feel...mine has a high ratio of bone and all offal frozen, if he puts on wait I give him less. Find it is great at home, when away us more challenging but gave made it work to date


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

CheddarS said:


> I find with raw feeding is go with your gut feel...mine has a high ratio of bone and all offal frozen, if he puts on wait I give him less. Find it is great at home, when away us more challenging but gave made it work to date


Any tips for how you make it work when you're away? Jethro is going to my ILs for a week in May while we're away (I'll send him minced stuff for that week which is fine) but we'll likely be taking him camping next year so not sure how we'll work that (short of camping next door to a butchers. Lol).


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mariek76 said:


> Any tips for how you make it work when you're away? Jethro is going to my ILs for a week in May while we're away (I'll send him minced stuff for that week which is fine) but we'll likely be taking him camping next year so not sure how we'll work that (short of camping next door to a butchers. Lol).


With a decent cool box packed well enough you should be able to keep food for about four days.
You could also take tinned fish. 
If you are going to be out and about just pick up the odd thing when out.

I have taken my dogs on camping, self catering cottage and caravan holidays and that's how I have managed it. 
I'll pack a cool box for the first few days, then perhaps pick up a chicken somewhere. In the cottage obv I have freezer space which makes it easier. Tinned fish is a nice easy meal.

K9 natural is a freeze dried raw food which I have also used for one of the smaller ones and is what I am taking for the hotel room at Crufts. (three nights, three dogs)

While I am away at Crufts I have someone sitting my other three dogs, for the retriever I am going to leave simple large bone in meals like a turkey back, a pigs trotter and a duck carcass and just label them Thursday, Friday, Saturday in the freezer. 
As it's easier to give the little dogs minces I will leave zippy bags with their food rations in each day so it can just be poured out the packet.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you feed all raw food/bones frozen or is it only chicken?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> Can you feed all raw food/bones frozen or is it only chicken?


It's fine to feed any raw food frozen. I've not fed any bones frozen, just straight from the fridge where I leave them to thaw, but I'm positive I've read of some members feeding raw bones too.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> It's fine to feed any raw food frozen. I've not fed any bones frozen, just straight from the fridge where I leave them to thaw, but I'm positive I've read of some members feeding raw bones too.


Ok thank you it's only because I got all his bones in the freezer and keep forgetting to get then out lol  it's hard work remember to get it all out the night before  trying tripe tomorrow hope he likes it


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Any tips for how you make it work when you're away? Jethro is going to my ILs for a week in May while we're away (I'll send him minced stuff for that week which is fine) but we'll likely be taking him camping next year so not sure how we'll work that (short of camping next door to a butchers. Lol).


Some may hate me for saying this. I would say, if you can't get access to local supplies and appropriate storage don't bother. Nothing wrong with a decent commercial food for a short time.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Some may hate me for saying this. I would say, if you can't get access to local supplies and appropriate storage don't bother. Nothing wrong with a decent commercial food for a short time.


Agree with this


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dexter had his first lot of tripe tonight my god it stinks made me heave! But he loved it  so we are now feeding chicken wings chicken carcass and tripe and minced chicken with vegetables and garlic and a raw egg he loves it all so proud of him


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Some may hate me for saying this. I would say, if you can't get access to local supplies and appropriate storage don't bother. Nothing wrong with a decent commercial food for a short time.


I figured I might try the naturediet stuff if we're going anywhere where frozen isn't an option. I can't decipher if this is actually a raw food though or just a natural (i.e. cooked meat/veg etc) diet.


----------

